# Moving with pets



## tincho (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey there,

I want to move in with my pets (4 cats). I have already taken care of the requisites to take them of my country (Argentina). 

What do I need to do in order to be able to move to Germany wit them? I can't find any clear and official information about it.

Thanks in advance,
Martín.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Contact the German consulate or look on the German foreign ministry web site. When I did it 15 years ago I believe we had to give the cat a rabies vaccination about three weeks before departure, then return to the vet for a check-up a few days before departure. The vet signed and stamped a form certifying that the cat was healthy and free of rabies, which we brought with us on the plane (along with the cat). It was very easy, no problem at all.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Like Nononymous, I moved my cats to Germany years ago. At the time, there was a multi-lingual health form available through the German consulate that you had to take to a vet to have filled in and signed and stamped. (The Germans LOVE stamps!) It basically just involved a fairly routine check-up for the cats, plus validating that their shots were up to date.

Because I used a pet shipping service, and had to board the cats for a few days prior to sending them over, the shipping service took care of all that paperwork and had their staff vet do the exams.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

